# O&w M Series Pics Inside



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Just practicing my photography skills, no real purpose just bored.

My beaters, that is daily pieces other than the special occasion pieces consist of just a few now. The Seiko Sportura which I adore wish it had a microtor my world would be perfect, G-Shock 2900 for biking, O&W M5, a Strela that I am trying yet again from a bunch I grabbed for the buddies and the new cricket which I donâ€™t know why I need another not sure what the heck to do with it but had to rescue it. So thatâ€™s it everything else is stored or requires a special outing now and handling with white gloves!

The O&W M5. Mid sized wonder really. Has it all, numbers, lume, sporty external rotating thingy, screw down crown. I still think this is best buy for a 2824-2 that does have it all so to speak. Itâ€™s been a while since I promoted the O&W M line with pics. A mid size piece, actually a size I have come to prefer. If you are not into the mine goes deeper battle and you actually donâ€™t dive unless in the bathtub this will do you fine. Be sure to silicone the threads!

Enjoy the picsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Great pics thanks - I'm on the verge of getting one of these now in pref to a G10 due to the superior water resistance.

Like you say, this one does it all, and the uS Army pedigree as well. I like a watch with some pedigree for some reason. I suppose because the watch has already passed the test of time and will therefore never go out of fashion.

Why not this for biking too? I could never read a watch while biking anyway - and most people seem to gaffer a casio to the rev counter. Mind you even that only works below 80mph  - oops sorry, going off topic.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Very sharp James. Enjoyed looking at those. For a beater you keep it in great condition.

Was having an argument with my sister about a watch for my Nephew. 'Oh, can't afford one of your fancy Swiss things' :schmoll: she said. Happened to be wearing the M5 and told her the price - less than she was thinking of paying for something very ordinary on the high street. She changed the subject :huh: which is as close as anyone will ever come to winning an argument with her.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks

and not for biking my arms usually get torn up as it is should I run off the trails through the brush and I do lol, G-Shock good for biking, jack hammering, diving as per the manual and probably machine gunning which is not in the manual!!

And no, you will never win. Depends on how old the nephew as to getting a mechanical


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

now on rockin white stitched strap, and in semi darkness h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice pics James, the leather really goes well with the M5


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics James. Looks great on the white stitched leather. :thumbsup:


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

great pics, what camera did you use?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A640 Canon, A650 and later will now use a different lens bit longer hence maybe not as good an image


----------

